# Rheumatoid Arthritis - medication query



## lucyhood (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello

I am only 32 and have Rheumatoid Arthritis. My husband and I looking at renting in Spain for approx 6-12months only. However, does anyone know anything about getting the same meds as i would get in Uk? I will still have my 3 monthly check-ups in UK but i have to have monthly blood tests and regular prescriptions. There must be other people who have ongoing illnesses that take extended holidays so there must be a way to do this without too much disruption - can you help?


----------



## Canadaguy (Aug 25, 2008)

*colinmckenzie*



lucyhood said:


> Hello
> 
> I am only 32 and have Rheumatoid Arthritis. My husband and I looking at renting in Spain for approx 6-12months only. However, does anyone know anything about getting the same meds as i would get in Uk? I will still have my 3 monthly check-ups in UK but i have to have monthly blood tests and regular prescriptions. There must be other people who have ongoing illnesses that take extended holidays so there must be a way to do this without too much disruption - can you help?


Hi Lucy,
I have the same condition as yourself. Have you any idea of how to get medication and blood tests in Spain yet? Grateful for any help you can give.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lucy,

As you will be out of the UK longer than 3 months, you will forfeit your right to NHS care in the UK. You will need to contact Newcastle for documents to state you're no longer entitled to enable you to register with a GP in Spain. Some expats never mention their extended trips to their GP's thus no one is none of the wiser and you remain on your GP's books in the UK.

The other thing to consider is because you haven't paid into the Spanish tax system (I presume you don't have a Social Security number?), your only best option is to either see a private doctor for all medical needs or take out private health insurance. Bupa are one company who offer services to expats in Spain.

HTH


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

lucyhood said:


> Hello
> 
> I am only 32 and have Rheumatoid Arthritis. My husband and I looking at renting in Spain for approx 6-12months only. However, does anyone know anything about getting the same meds as i would get in Uk? I will still have my 3 monthly check-ups in UK but i have to have monthly blood tests and regular prescriptions. There must be other people who have ongoing illnesses that take extended holidays so there must be a way to do this without too much disruption - can you help?


Hi Lucy and Colin,
My partner has much the same very severe problem.
We have Wintered in Spain many years but she has not yet taken Spanish residencia.All the meds you need and more are readily available in Spain.
However you would have to be in the Spanish health system to get the blood tests and prescriptions which would mean giving up your rights in the UK in the meantime and taking out Spanish residencia.
The alternative is to use a private clinic of which there are many.
Pricewise they are fairly reasonable,and usually of a good standard.
Hope this is some help or if I can advise you further I will try.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada,
I know they have tightened up on the paperwork recently,so not sure if you could stay on your GPs books.
BUPA I believe is very expensive and the private clinic option may be cheaper and more convenient.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

De nada, Rooster! 

Yes, I'd heard things are being tightened up; I've not received medical care in the UK since I left in 2003. I'm now back in the UK so will be registering with my GP again.

BUPA are expensive, but I've heard they are one of the best in this field, personally, cheap is always best hence me mentioning one of the best.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada,
As you say If they do not take out Spanish residencia best say nothing.
BUPA is very expensive so private clinics may be cheaper and more convenient.


----------



## Canadaguy (Aug 25, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Hi Lucy and Colin,
> My partner has much the same very severe problem.
> We have Wintered in Spain many years but she has not yet taken Spanish residencia.All the meds you need and more are readily available in Spain.
> However you would have to be in the Spanish health system to get the blood tests and prescriptions which would mean giving up your rights in the UK in the meantime and taking out Spanish residencia.
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I lived in Spain previously and had a Social Security Number, being employed for more than two years. I have been back in Scotland for almost 5 years so I doubt that the SS number in Spain would be still active. I would ideally like to return to see the Specialist in Scotland if that is possible, while getting the routine medication and tests in Spain. If you have any information on where to find advice I would be very grateful.
Thanks, Colin.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> Thanks Pasanada,
> As you say If they do not take out Spanish residencia best say nothing.
> BUPA is very expensive so private clinics may be cheaper and more convenient.


BUPA may be expensive, but if you take cover with Sanitas you will find it much more acceptable.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

lucyhood said:


> Hello
> 
> I am only 32 and have Rheumatoid Arthritis. My husband and I looking at renting in Spain for approx 6-12months only. However, does anyone know anything about getting the same meds as i would get in Uk? I will still have my 3 monthly check-ups in UK but i have to have monthly blood tests and regular prescriptions. There must be other people who have ongoing illnesses that take extended holidays so there must be a way to do this without too much disruption - can you help?


My wife needed blood tests possibly for similar reasons re.medication last year. Although the normal Spanish health service were willing to help at the time,it became a bit of a nightmare.
All papers regarding her medical history and treatment were translated into Spanish before we went down so she could simply walk in and request a blood test.
However this did not wash with the Spanish and she was treated as though an unknown patient with an unknown problem and they insisted on doing their own very thorough diagnosis and tests starting at square one.
Therefore to simply get a blood test she had to have several examinations,visit various specialists,have x-rays taken,etc.etc.
Much hassle and travelling and by the time it was all sorted it was way past time for her blood test anyway,but they were not concerned about that,only in making their own diagnosis in their own way and time.
Possibly there is good reason for this and maybe it is standard practice,not sure.Maybe a private service will go much quicker.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> However this did not wash with the Spanish and she was treated as though an unknown patient with an unknown problem and they insisted on doing their own very thorough diagnosis and tests starting at square one.


This will ALSO happen often if you go to your Spanish GP with private Spanish results. The reason is VERY simple. If they made a recommendation/prescription made on anothers diagnosis and results - and it turned out to be wrong - there'd be hell to pay. Seems fair to me - after all mistakes in translation DO occur. I bet the UK SS would do the same btw! - the Germans most certainly did.

This year I obtained X-rays privately to speed things up. But the private analysis was way off. The SS analysis was totally different BUT did concur with one made in Germany 10 years ago.

Serious illness in Spain is best treated by the Social Security. If you intend to make Spain your home - you're better off (BY FAR) getting residency here.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Colinmckenzie said:


> Hi Lucy,
> I have the same condition as yourself. Have you any idea of how to get medication and blood tests in Spain yet? Grateful for any help you can give.


Hi Colin, Much the same as with Lucy it is not probably not worth going into the system unless there for more than a year or permanently.
Although it is 5 year since you were in Spain it is quite likely your number is still in their records and they will prefer or insist you use the same one if required.
So if you still have copy of it,best to take it with you otherwise they may well be able to trace it from your name and previous Spanish address.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but no private medical insurer will cover anyone for a pre-existing condition. It's like applying for life assurance after you have been diagnosed with a terminal condition.

Insurers will however underwrite a policy on 'Moratorium' terms, this means that if you didn't have official medical treatment for a pre-existing condition for the 'Moratorium' period (generally 5 years) then the condition would be reinstated as insurable. This of course means that you would have to pay premiums into a contract that will not offer cover for 5 years in respect of the condition that is most likely to cause you problems.

So that's all that I can help with, it appears to be a choice between the UK and Spanish health services.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but no private medical insurer will cover anyone for a pre-existing condition.



Although in theory that is true, its not always the case, and you just need to ask the insurer. I declared two minor pre existing conditions. One was accepted, and the other not.

Some insurers will also take on more serious pre existing conditions, but will charge an uprated premium for it.

They wont though obviously take any terminal cases


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

"Although in theory that is true, its not always the case, and you just need to ask the insurer. I declared two minor pre existing conditions. One was accepted, and the other not."

I think Stravinsky makes a very well informed comment here. Each insurer has its own set of rules, so your own situation could be accepted by 1 insurer and not another. You would therefore need to shop around.

I might add that I knew nothing about this subject at the age of 37, but these days I'm quite frankly astounded by my superior knowledge base - lol

A little knowledge can be dangerous, a little more knowledge can be fruitful 

Regards, Dave


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Although in theory that is true, its not always the case, and you just need to ask the insurer. I declared two minor pre existing conditions. One was accepted, and the other not.
> 
> Some insurers will also take on more serious pre existing conditions, but will charge an uprated premium for it.
> 
> They wont though obviously take any terminal cases


Private health insurers in the UK never seek medical evidence on application, but oh boy don't they go for it when a claim arises? When declaring a pre-existing condition I urge you to word it in the identical manner that it is stated in your medical records, even if it means asking your doctor to complete this section of the application form.

Keep copies of your application form with your policy document, disputing claims is now second nature to UK insurers (no idea about Spain), so better safe than sorry.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

With regard to Lucys problems which appear similar to those of my wife,---- In view of the fact that all that is required is a sample of blood taken,----a common practice anywhere at anytime, not requiring diagnosis or treatment of any sort by the Spanish,---therefore no responsibility at all to a doctor,or it could simply be done by a nurse,I still cannot see the reason for so much red tape.
The printout or result goes back to her home GP who confirms if it is OK or not to continue with the medication
My wife is from Sweden and is allowed to carry 3 months supply or more with her, so no problem there. Maybe that is possible from the UK also, in the case of a long holiday.
It seems that Lucy will have no alternative but to use a private Spanish clinic.
However I can say from my own experience that they are generally of a high standard and not unreasonable pricewise.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Private health insurers in the UK never seek medical evidence on application, but oh boy don't they go for it when a claim arises? When declaring a pre-existing condition I urge you to word it in the identical manner that it is stated in your medical records, even if it means asking your doctor to complete this section of the application form.
> 
> Keep copies of your application form with your policy document, disputing claims is now second nature to UK insurers (no idea about Spain), so better safe than sorry.



Yes I agree, always take care.
I was responsible for arranging all the company health care for our company so I saw how they treated existing conditions.

To be fair to them they did treat each case as it came ... I never saw anyone be declined treatment, but I guess as you say it is a national passtime for insurers in all lines of insurance to do their best not to honour a claim


----------

